# Norgeskarte als App



## Zipxxx (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute. Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit dieser App?
https://market.android.com/details?i...RzLndtc21hcCJd
würde mich über den ein oder anderen Tip freuen.


----------



## Condor (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

...Dein Link funzt so nicht!

Meintest Du diese App?

"Service": https://market.android.com/details?...t#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImhhYXZhcmRzLndtc21hcCJd


----------



## Zipxxx (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Na so ein Mist. Ja genau die mein ich.


----------



## Zipxxx (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem Programm?


----------



## Condor (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*



Zipfel schrieb:


> Hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem Programm?



...nein! Aber ich suche auch nach einer entsprechenden App.

Das Ganze war hier schon mal Thema!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206666

Bei Deinem Programm sehe ich z.B. das Problem das ständig Daten nachgeladen werden müssen.(so hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden)
Das kann gerade im Ausland sehr teuer werden.


----------



## Zipxxx (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Ja den Thraed zu den Navionics Seekarten habe ich verfolgt. Hat mich aber nicht wirklich weiter gebracht.      Na vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen guten Tip zu dem Thema.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Was hat Dich an dem Thread nicht weiter gebracht? 
Die Navionics Marine Europe Karten für iPhone und Androide sind doch klasse.
Für Androide und iPhone bekommst Du sie für 24,99€. Wenn man bedenkt was eine Seekarte für einen Kartenplotter kostet, dann ist das schon günstig.

Ich habe diese Seekarten auf meinem Handy und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Was auch wichtig ist, wenn man sich den Seekartenausschnitt eines bestimmten Seegebiets schon vorher (zuhause per Wlan) geladen hat kann man dieses dann am Ort des Geschehens offline aufrufen. Damit entstehen dann später keine zusätzlichen Kosten.


----------



## Zipxxx (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Ja ich hab gehört, daß die Karte nicht schlecht sein soll aber leider kann ich sie nicht finden. Und die für 9,99€ soll nicht so gut sein. Also, wenn du mir sagen kannst wo ich sie finde bin ich dir dankbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Einfach mal bei google Navionics Marine Europe eingeben. Oder aber im App.-Store von Apple oder Androide, je nach dem was man braucht, in der Suche nach oben genannten App's suchen.


----------



## Yupii (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

ich hatte seinerzeit mir die Norway-Karte für 24,99 und die Ostseekarte für das Motorola Defy zugelegt. Nun habe ich ein Samsung Galaxy Tab und habe die Karten im Androidmarket nicht mehr gefunden, warum auch immer, sie wurden nicht angezeigt. Daher habe ich mir die Eurpoakarte für 9,99 noch einmal gekauft. Dänemark ist nicht dabei, aber die konnte ich plötzlich wieder kostenlos nachladen???. Und es läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Zipxxx (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Also ich habe den Android Markt von oben bis unten durchsucht und ich finde nur die Europe für 9,99 Euro. Wenn ich aber direkt auf die Homepage von Navionics gehe, gibt es auch eine Norwegen (49XG) für 34,99 Euro. Aber so wie ich das sehe nicht für das Handy. Oder bin ich zu blöd?


----------



## Yupii (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Auf der Europalkarte fehlt nur Dänemark. Der Rest für 9.99 ist  doch günstig.


----------



## pago (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

https://market.android.com/search?q=navionics&c=apps

Vll Hilft euch das weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*



pago schrieb:


> https://market.android.com/search?q=navionics&c=apps
> 
> Vll Hilft euch das weiter.



Genau den Link meinte ich.

Hier könnt ihr schauen ob Euer Handy, ganz nach unten Scrollen, dabei ist. Und dann auf das kleine grüne Androide-Symbol, rechts, klicken. #h


----------



## Zipxxx (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Danke für den Link. Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagen könnte, warum ich die App im Android Market nicht finden kann? Oder ist die Europe für 9,99 Euro genau so? #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

So wie ich das sehe besteht wohl ein Unterschied ob man bei Androidemarket.com schaut oder bei Androidemarket.de.
Bei der erster Seite. mit .com, bekommt man beim Suchen nach Nacionics Marine Europe die App für 24,99€ angezeigt. Wenn man die Seite mit .de aufruft und Sucht bekommt man als Ergebnis die App für 9,99€.
Welche Du nun für dich wählst musst Du selber entscheiden. 

Da ich kein Androide Handy habe kann ich Dir zur Handhabung auf einem sollchen Handy nichts sagen.
Auf meinem Handy läuft es wie gesagt super, da gibt es aber bloß eine Version, die für 24,99€.|evil:


----------



## Zipxxx (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Alles klar. Ich werde mein Glück mal versuchen. Besten Dank.:vik:


----------



## Zipxxx (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Also ich habe jetzt die App für 9,99 Euro geladen und dann hab ich mal versucht, die für 24.99 Euro zu laden da hat mir die nette App geschrieben, daß sie bereits geladen ist.|uhoh:
Also verstehe wer will. Egal im April wird die App getestet.#:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*



Zipfel schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt die App für 9,99 Euro geladen und dann hab ich mal versucht, die für 24.99 Euro zu laden da hat mir die nette App geschrieben, daß sie bereits geladen ist.|uhoh:
> Also verstehe wer will. Egal im April wird die App getestet.#:



Sei doch froh das Du es nicht umgedreht gemacht hast.#h


----------



## Zipxxx (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Tja wir Sachsen sind eben helle Köpfe wenn die Haare brennen.


----------



## pago (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Bei den Androiden Geräten muss man auch darauf achten, 
welche Android Version man hat.

Hast du z.B. die 2.0.1 , dann hast du andere APP´s im Market, 
wie ich mit der 2.3.1 .

Dies liegt daran, dass einige keine Updates auf die neuen Android Versionen machen und dass neu Programmierte APP´s teilweise nicht
mehr für die älteren Android Versionen Programmiert werden.

Demzufolge sind leider nicht immer alle APP´s über die gesprochen wird, für alle Android User verfügbar.

Lg Ingo


----------



## Zipxxx (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Norgeskarte als App*

Ach so. Na daß wäre ja eine Erklärung. Danke für den Tip.


----------

